# DUPLICATE Henry Cty, GA GSD caught in a trap



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

This is a duplicate thread
Original Thread 

Henry Cty, GA GSD caught in a trap, shelter euthing daily

This poor girl is on the petfinder forums. I have no other info.

http://forums.petfinder.com/viewtopic.php?t=157096










Miranda 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11346740 

Miranda is a gorgeous young German Shepherd Dog that was caught in a trap. We have no idea why Miranda was abandon by her owners or became stray but she is a very lovely girl and we have high hopes for her second chance at life. Although Miranda is shy and afraid at this point she is very receptive to us and wants nothing more than to be by your side absorbing gentle attention. This girl will do just fine with the right person who is willing to invest themselves in her recovery. German Shepherds are very sensitive dogs who wear their heart on their sleeve, Miranda wants nothing more than be to loved. She needs a little TLC to get her back in shape. Please come meet her today if you are ready to give a home to a dog who is truly in need. (770) 288-PETS. My I.D. # 6/25-2686 please refer to this number when inquiring about me. 

Henry County Animal Control Shelter 
McDonough, GA 
770-288-PETS (7387) 
[email protected] 

THIS SHELTER IS EUTHING DAILY FOR SPACE ISSUES. THEY ARE DESEPERATE FOR RESCUE HELP. THIS IS NOT THE SHELTER'S FAULT SO MANY ARE BEING PUT DOWN; THEY WANT TO SEE THE ANIMALS SAVED. THEY ARE OVERWHELMED WITH ANIMALS !! 

CATS ARE BEING PUT DOWN FASTER THAN THEY CAN BE POSTED; PLEASE HELP THE CATS IF YOU CAN !! CALL THE SHELTER TO ASK WHAT IS AVAILABLE !! 

OUT OF STATE RESCUES ARE WELCOME TO SAVE ANIMALS AT THIS SHELTER. IF YOU DO NOT HAVE A GA 501c3 PLEASE CONTACT GERRI TO CONFIRM THE PROCEDURE. 

THE PETFINDER SITE IS UPDATED ABOUT EVERY OTHER DAY. IF YOU ARE LOOKING FOR A PARTICULAR BREED, COLOR, AGE, SIZE; PLEASE CALL AND ASK IF WHAT YOU ARE LOOKING FOR IS AT THIS SHELTER. 

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/GA67.html


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Henry Cty, GA GSD caught in a trap, shelter euthin*

poor sweet girl
bump


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Henry Cty, GA GSD caught in a trap, shelter euthin*

Too sweet to Die ----


----------

